# 18 ga. fixture whips



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

They are part of an approved assembly and 410.117 c tap conductors for luminaires. and 240.5 (2) Fixture Wire. Fixture wire shall be permitted to be tapped to the branch-circuit conductor of a branch circuit in accordance with the following: 
(1) 20-ampere circuits — 18 AWG, up to 15 m (50 ft) of run length


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Are they really approved as a code installation? Where in the codebook is it ?


Yes...they are good for 7 amps...I think:jester:....240.4


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

T. 402.5.. but this does mean it may be used a switch leg.



> 402.5 allowable ampacities for fixture wires.
> The allowable ampacity of fixture wire shall be as specified in table 402.5.
> No conductor shall be used under such conditions that its operating temperature exceeds the temperature specified in table 402.3 for the type of insulation involved.
> Fpn: See 310.10 for temperature limitation of conductors.
> ...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I asked that question since I've come across several jobs by others where they daisy chained several fixtures with the 18 ga whips that had passed inspection.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I asked that question since I've come across several jobs by others where they daisy chained several fixtures with the 18 ga whips that had passed inspection.


It can't be used for branch wiring though...only a fixture tap.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I asked that question since I've come across several jobs by others where they daisy chained several fixtures with the 18 ga whips that had passed inspection.


That would be a 402.10 violation.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That would be a 402.10 violation.


402.11...You tried to steal my glory and lost:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That would be a 402.10 violation.


Is it? I am not so sure. :001_huh:

You could be right but I do not see it that clearly, I see a 's'.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> 402.11...You tried to steal my glory and lost:laughing:


OK what tells us that if we supply one fixture they are fixture wires but if we supply more than one they are branch circuit conductors?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> OK what tells us that if we supply one fixture they are fixture wires but if we supply more than one they are branch circuit conductors?


The way I understand it is he is ussing the fixture wire to tap off a branch circuit, then using fixture wire again feeding from that fixture to the next...To me that would make the second fixture wire a branch circuit....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

What you say makes sense to me but I just don't know where it is spelled out in the NEC.

It is an NEC question I do not know the answer to.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Is it? I am not so sure. :001_huh:
> 
> You could be right but I do not see it that clearly, I see a 's'.


 
If there are no branch circuit conductors in a fixture supplied with a fixture whip, then adding a fixture whip to a fixture whip is a violation.




> *402.10 Uses Permitted.*
> _Fixture wires shall be permitted_ (1) for installation in luminaires and in similar equipment where enclosed or protected and not subject to bending or twisting in use, or (2) _for connecting luminaires to the branch-circuit conductors supplying the luminaires_.


So if the first fixture supplied by a fixture whip does not have any branch circuit conductors in it, daisy-chaining another fixture whip into it to feed the next fixture is a violation.......




NolaTigaBait said:


> 402.11...You tried to steal my glory and lost:laughing:


 
..... of 402.*10*.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Now taking this to another level, hypothetically , I make my own whips, 48" 3/8 greenfield, 2 connectors, what is the mininum sized wire required to single fixtures fused on a 20 amp circuit breaker. Personally when I have made my own in the past i have used #14


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Now taking this to another level, hypothetically , I make my own whips, 48" 3/8 greenfield, 2 connectors, what is the mininum sized wire required to single fixtures fused on a 20 amp circuit breaker. Personally when I have made my own in the past i have used #14


 
402.6.:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 402.6.:whistling2:


:whistling2:#18:whistling2:


----------

